# Die Misteryiösen Kinder von Goldhain!



## CommanderCman (21. September 2008)

Wenn man von Nordshire runtergeht sieht man ein kleines Häuschen auf der Rechten seite man sieht 2 Kühe und viele Katzen und in diesem Haus drinnen ist eine Frau mit einem Beil voller Blut auf dem Tisch liegt was, ein Fetter Fleischhaufen mit Rippenknochen als man sich den Namen Untertitet der Frau ansieht steht da Verrückte ehm hmm tja da müsste ich jetzt selber nochmal nachgucken aber egal.

Geht man Weiter sieht man wieder ein Haus auf der Linken Seite geht man Rein sieht man eine Kürschner und Lederverabeitungslehrerin/en wie es eben in einem Haus ist ist dort Keine Musik nur ein paar Hintergrund geräusche doch geht man nach oben sieht man ein Paar Kinder nichts ungewöhnliches, doch die Musik schon. Meistens um Mitternacht sind sie nicht mehr da! Man weiss das ma da wohl Kaum wieder Hingeht um Kürschnern oder Ledern weiter auszubilden. Was hat es damit auf sich hier einige Fakten:

1. Es gibt 6 (wie es scheint) Leere Gräber im Friedhof von Goldshire
2. Schaut man zu Lange oben in den Kamin sieht man im Feuer Totenköpfe!
3. Die Kinder Bilden immer ein Gleiches Muster und Zwar der Davidstern!
4. Die Kinder Gehen zum Eingang von Sturmwind nach Goldhain und in die Nähe zu Northshire sie Bilden ein Muster entweder ein Dreieck oder ein V es ist noch nicht bekannt ob sie auch noch wo anders hingingen.
5. Man Höhrt oft einen Geister Schrei in dem Haus! (von diesen Weiblichen Geistern mit dieses Komischen Haaren)
6. Es gibt 6 Leere Gräber 6 Kinder und 6 Fackeln in diesem Haus! Zusammen: 666!!!

Hier ein Video über dies alles: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=c1OESPtnmtU

Was Sagt ihr dazu? Habt ihr noch mehr Entdeckungen darüber Gemacht? Oder kennt ihr Blizzards Grund wieso? Postet es hier und ja ich weiss das es mit diesen Kindern schon Alt ist aber nur hat es vorher keine Gekümmert und jetzt kommt immer mehr ans Licht!

CommanderCman


----------



## Xall13 (21. September 2008)

glaub du zockst zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CommanderCman (21. September 2008)

Xall13 schrieb:


> glaub du zockst zu viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich spiel höchstens 2-5 Stundn WoW am Tag oder oft überhaupt nicht


----------



## Rhokan (21. September 2008)

Hab mir die auch schon angeguckt, ist sogar als Hordler lohnend da hinzugehen


----------



## Shizo. (21. September 2008)

CommanderCman schrieb:


> Wenn man von Nordshire runtergeht sieht man ein kleines Häuschen auf der Rechten seite man sieht 2 Kühe und viele Katzen und in diesem Haus drinnen ist eine Frau mit einem Beil voller Blut auf dem Tisch liegt was, ein Fetter Fleischhaufen mit Rippenknochen als man sich den Namen Untertitet der Frau ansieht steht da Verrückte ehm hmm tja da müsste ich jetzt selber nochmal nachgucken aber egal.
> 
> Geht man Weiter sieht man wieder ein Haus auf der Linken Seite geht man Rein sieht man eine Kürschner und Lederverabeitungslehrerin/en wie es eben in einem Haus ist ist dort Keine Musik nur ein paar Hintergrund geräusche doch geht man nach oben sieht man ein Paar Kinder nichts ungewöhnliches, doch die Musik schon. Meistens um Mitternacht sind sie nicht mehr da! Man weiss das ma da wohl Kaum wieder Hingeht um Kürschnern oder Ledern weiter auszubilden. Was hat es damit auf sich hier einige Fakten:
> 
> ...




rofl wie der mist mit dem 11. september mit word un so^^


----------



## Azareus One (21. September 2008)

Yeh, sure. 

Kann sein, aber für solche Sachen gibbet schon nen thread, wo alle Easter-Eggs aufgelistet sind. DAnn gibts noch solche Leute wie Explorer_Brandolf, die das fast hauptberuflich in WoW machen. und das mit dem 666 is einfach nur zusammen gereimt, zumal bekannt is, das 666 nur durch einen Lese-Fehler entstanden is *gg*


----------



## Stonewhip (21. September 2008)

Ich setzt da noch einen drauf:

Diese Kinder wurden erstmals am 06.06.2006 "entdeckt"..

http://wowforum.gamona.de/world-warcraft-1...-wow-83341.html


----------



## DontTouch (21. September 2008)

Meines Wissens sollen die Kindert eine Anspielung auf den Klassiker "Kinder des Zorns" sein.

&#8364;dith: Ausserdem heisst der See im englischen Crystal Lake und der eine da auf dem Steg heisst auch iwie Jason irgendwas... Also auch noch ne weitere Anspielung, allerdings auf Freitag der 13.


----------



## Schlamm (21. September 2008)

Mysteriös^^ aber echt klasse sowas, da kommt ja richtig atmosphäre auf, wenn man da so wartet bei den kids dort^^


----------



## hunter22 (21. September 2008)

also blizz baut echt nen haufen kram in wow ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja ich werde mir das ganze auch mal angucken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg hunter22


----------



## Shaguar93 (21. September 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Ich setzt da noch einen drauf:
> 
> Diese Kinder wurden erstmals am 06.06.2006 "entdeckt"..
> 
> http://wowforum.gamona.de/world-warcraft-1...-wow-83341.html


Hm...das muss ich mir ma anschauen =O


----------



## Lisutari (21. September 2008)

Naja, Zufall kann es natürlich nicht sein, aber ich denke mir es ist eine Anspielung auf ein/en Spiel, Film, Buch und das sich Blizzard dabei nichts böses dachte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murgul5 (21. September 2008)

oh mein Gott^^
was doch wirklich alles an "Kleinigkeiten" in WoW sind!


----------



## Grimmbarth (21. September 2008)

Also fassen wir nochmal zusammen:
-6 stumme Kinder erscheinen regelmäßig unregelmäßig in diesem Haus, stehen in einem Pentagramm angeordnet und bewegen sich anscheinend zufällig
- Es liegen zwei kleine Schädel in der Nähe des Hauses die auf selbiges deuten
-In viele Häusern Goldshire kommt die Gursle-Musik aus Duskwood
-Ein seltsamer Angler names Jason
-Ein lesbisches (?) Pärchen lebt zusammen in einem haus wo Jahre zuvor ihr Mann starb.
-Die Katzenlady hat ein Beil und es kommt ebenfalls grusel Musik.
-in Goldshire im Gasthaus liegt ein Buch, das über "Eiskrone und Frost-Thron" handelt.In dem Buch steht, es sei für ihn ein KINDERspiel die Aktionen der Zombis zu steuern.
("..Er stellte Fest, dass es ein KINDERspiel war, die Aktionen der Zombis zu steurn und sie nach seinen Wünschen zu lenken..")
1. Im Haus wo die Kinder stehen, hängt ein bild mit toten Bäumen und nebel..
2. Vor dem Haus der katzenfrau laufen viele SCHWARZE katzen rum



die kinder heißen wie folgt^^:

Dana= Dana Jan; Dungeon and City Artist for WoW
John= John Staats; Dungeon and City Artist for WoW
Jose= Jose Aello Jr.; Dungeon and City Artist for WoW
Aaron= Aaron Keller; Dungeon and City Artist for WoW
Lisa= Lisa Pearce; Manual Development and Editing, Business Development & Operations, Worldwide Launch Management for WoW
Cameron= Cameron Lamprecht; Additional Art for WoW

Wenn man die Anfangsbuchstaben nimmt und ihm die Zahl gibt an welcher stelle sie im Alphabet stehen ergibt sich auch was intresantes.
D=4
J=10
J=10
A=1
C=3
L=12
-------
40 geteilt durch die anzahl der Kinder ( 6 )

ergibt.... 6.66


----------



## New-Member (21. September 2008)

Du bist merkwürdig! ^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (21. September 2008)

richtig interessant was blizzard so alles ins game einbaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
noch nei gesehn^^


----------



## Murgul5 (21. September 2008)

hm vieleicht könnte  man das im offiziellen WoW Forum fragen oder einfach einen GM ?


----------



## Grimmbarth (21. September 2008)

New-Member schrieb:


> Du bist merkwürdig! ^^




Danke - ich bin es würdig - das du dir mich merkst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumexister (21. September 2008)

OMG ETWAS MISTERIÖSES IN EINEM ONLINE SPIEL! *Aiman Abdalla anruf* Hey Aiman ich hab hier nen Fall für dich, eienn fall für GALILEO MISTERY!

/irnoie off
das ist halt so lass sie doch!


----------



## Nehar (21. September 2008)

// Ich merk gerad wie unnötig un dumm dieser Fullquote war, mein Post bezieht sich auf #14

omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das mit den Buchstaben ist ja mal gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CommanderCman (21. September 2008)

Murgul5 schrieb:


> hm vieleicht könnte  man das im offiziellen WoW Forum fragen oder einfach einen GM ?


Gute Idee ich Frag nein ich quetsche einen aus und wenn ich einen Bann bekomme für 10 Minuten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

CommanderCman schrieb:


> 1. Es gibt 6 (wie es scheint) Leere Gräber im Friedhof von Goldshire
> 2. Schaut man zu Lange oben in den Kamin sieht man im Feuer Totenköpfe!
> 3. Die Kinder Bilden immer ein Gleiches Muster und Zwar der Davidstern!
> 4. Die Kinder Gehen zum Eingang von Sturmwind nach Goldhain und in die Nähe zu Northshire sie Bilden ein Muster entweder ein Dreieck oder ein V es ist noch nicht bekannt ob sie auch noch wo anders hingingen.
> ...


Weiß zwar nicht was Blizz damit meint aber ich finds immer wieder cool wenn ich bei denen vorbeikomm. Ist einfach so schön geheimnisvoll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CommanderCman (21. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Weiß zwar nicht was Blizz damit meint aber ich finds immer wieder cool wenn ich bei denen vorbeikomm. Ist einfach so schön geheimnisvoll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn ich da vorbei gehe bekomme ich einen Haufen schiss vorallem auch weil wenn man direkt unter dem Zimmer steht diese Musik hört


----------



## Dexatron (21. September 2008)

Mysteriöös...

Ein Fall für Galileo Mystery!



xD
Ne, ich hol mal meinen Freund und wir schauen uns das an...

In deinem verlinkten Forum steht überall 666....WOLLEN DIE UNS VERTEUFELN O_O?????


----------



## Der alte hase (21. September 2008)

jo das is ne anspielung auf freitad der 13te . der angellehrer heißt Jason und er labert manchmal was von einer maske. die kinder stehen so weit ich weiß immer um 18:00 uhr im zimmer und starren alle in eine richtung.


----------



## Shataar (21. September 2008)

lol wie kommt man auf sowas man muss echt langeweile haben um sowas zu entdecken^^


----------



## the Huntress (21. September 2008)

*setzt sich schonmal den Hut aus Alufolie auf*

Sieht nach dem Werk der Illuminaten, Freimaurern oder besser : beider zusammen aus!

Naja ich schau auch mal nach. Meine Trollin hat lange keine kleinen Kinder mehr gefuttert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nein im Ernst, das ist doch einfach nur ein Easteregg. Vielleicht zu einem Horrorfilmchen? Kennt sich jemand aus mit sowas?


----------



## Nortrom141 (21. September 2008)

ich hab schonma nachgeschaut!
beim ersten mal nix, aber beim 2. mal waren die kinder echt da! !
ich habs zuerst auch nich geglaubt ^^
deshalb hab ich nachgeschaut.
Und sie waren echt da!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg Nortrom


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (21. September 2008)

Das ist echt krass...ich mag diese ganzen geheimnisse von WoW


----------



## Nàrdinel (21. September 2008)

Da muss ich auch mal hinschauen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Find ich super wenn jmd. so etwas entdeckt. Nicht immer nur schnell, schnell Epixx!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leckaeis (21. September 2008)

Die Kinder kommen nicht unregelmäßig.


So zwischen halb 8 und 8 Uhr ( abends )  stehen sie oben im Zimmer oder sind spätestens auf dem weg dahin. 
Allerdings laufen sie nachher nicht einfach raus, sie verschwinden einfach


----------



## dragon1 (21. September 2008)

bist nicht der erste


----------



## Punkz (21. September 2008)

Kann jemand plz den Link für den Thread mit den Eastereggs posten?


----------



## Healguard (21. September 2008)

Ich war vor einiger Zeit auch mal da, ist schon sehr misteriös. 
Hab das alles oben genannte auch selbst gesehen und dokumentiert, aber wirklich weit bin ich nicht gekommen (ich bin sogar in die Richtung gegangen, wo jedes einzelne Kind hinguckt.
Besonderes war dort aber nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Aratosao (21. September 2008)

Alles aberglaube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder ein nettes Easteregg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (21. September 2008)

Und wann genau hört man da einen Schrei?
Ich kann auch keine Totenköpfe im Feuer erkennen.
Aber die Babys sind süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Judinho (21. September 2008)

Die Kinder stehen grad da, war extra gucken. Find´s total lustig was die von BLizz doch anscheinend Spass an der Arbeit haben^^


----------



## fabdiem (21. September 2008)

tyoyo was kommt wohl als nächstes XD


----------



## Otama (21. September 2008)

CommanderCman schrieb:


> Wenn man von Nordshire runtergeht sieht man ein kleines Häuschen auf der Rechten seite man sieht 2 Kühe und viele Katzen und in diesem Haus drinnen ist eine Frau mit einem Beil voller Blut auf dem Tisch liegt was, ein Fetter Fleischhaufen mit Rippenknochen als man sich den Namen Untertitet der Frau ansieht steht da Verrückte ehm hmm tja da müsste ich jetzt selber nochmal nachgucken aber egal.



ich denke ma die freu mit den vielen katzen isn easteregg und soll an die verrückte katzenlady von simpsons erinnern^^


----------



## Terkes (21. September 2008)

ich hab gehört , es hat sich einer zu lange mit dem phänomen beschäftigt. der typ ist an nem herzinfarkt gestorben und er war 13 jahre alt ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arahtor (21. September 2008)

Ich werde es mir auch mal anschauen.... Ich als hexer bin ungewöhnliche ereigniss ja gewohnt ^^


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

Der schrieb:


> jo das is ne anspielung auf freitad der 13te . der angellehrer heißt Jason und er labert manchmal was von einer maske. die kinder stehen so weit ich weiß immer um 18:00 uhr im zimmer und starren alle in eine richtung.



Also kam ja jetzt schon mehrmals der Name Jason von dem Tübby vor dem Haus. Und jetzt "maske". ich bekomm so das Gefühl das spielt auf Freddy vs. Jason an.
Muss mal schaun ob da jemand mit Namen Krüger oder Freddy oder beides rumsteht in der Nähe.


----------



## Healguard (21. September 2008)

In Tirisfal (Brill) sagt die eine Wache, wenn man sie nach einem Angellehrer fragt, dass an diesem See dort mal ein Kinderlager war, welches aber wegen Übergriffen (weiß nicht mehr genau wie es war) geschlossen wurde.
Erinnert stark an die Geschichte von Jason Vorhees.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bralatur (21. September 2008)

mystriös

das ist ein fall für...^^


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&a...362549&z=12

Ich wohne in Goldshire.


----------



## Damatar (21. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Also kam ja jetzt schon mehrmals der Name Jason von dem Tübby vor dem Haus. Und jetzt "maske". ich bekomm so das Gefühl das spielt auf Freddy vs. Jason an.
> Muss mal schaun ob da jemand mit Namen Krüger oder Freddy oder beides rumsteht in der Nähe.


ne freddy vs jason ist zu neu,es spielt definitiv auf die freitag der 13te filme an , das ist jason vorhees (ka wie der nachnahme geschriueben wird)  soolo kreuzug getriben durch den willen seiner toten mutter und mitder unschönen angewohnheit immer wieder auszuerstehen.


----------



## Shizo. (21. September 2008)

Los , spammt die GM's ...
oder den aiman abdala oder wie der heisst von galileo mysteri los gogo^^


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> ne freddy vs jason ist zu neu,es spielt definitiv auf die freitag der 13te filme an , das ist jason vorhees (ka wie der nachnahme geschriueben wird)  soolo kreuzug getriben durch den willen seiner toten mutter und mitder unschönen angewohnheit immer wieder auszuerstehen.


Ok danke wieder was gelernt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lycoris-Lalita (21. September 2008)

Interessant ist auch, dass das Haus im Holzfällerlager, wo Stalvan sich aufhielt ein genaues Ebenbild von dem am See ist...


----------



## Psamathe (21. September 2008)

Dieser Jason der angeblich was von ner Maske redet, wird denk ich mal ne Anspielung auf Jason Vorhees sein, welcher die Hauptfigur der Horrorfilme Freitag der 13. ist. Dieser ist ja auch als kleiner Junge im Crystal Lake umgekommen (Kristallsee^^).
Und die Kinder im Haus werden wohl ne Anspielung auf Stephen Kings' "Kinder des Zorns" sein. Oder vielleicht wollen sie auch auf "Das Dorf der Verdammten" anspielen. Ist auch von King. xD
Und was die ganze Sache mit 666 angeht, wenn man will, kann man überall solche Zahlen sehen. (Schaut euch mal den Film "Number 23" an, dann wisst ihr was ich meine...) Ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass es bloss Zufall ist oder wenn gewollt, ein kleiner Gag zum manch zart besaitete Seelen zu erschrecken. Passt ja ganz gut zu den anderen Horrorfilmandeutungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grosses Lob an Blizz dafür. Machen die Welt von WoW noch ein Stück interessanter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystalstorm (21. September 2008)

omg ich liebe verschwörungstheorien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (21. September 2008)

> 2. Schaut man zu Lange oben in den Kamin sieht man im Feuer Totenköpfe!



ähm... lol?

habe ungefähr 25min. auf den Kamin geschaut und keine Totenköpfe gesehen cO?


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

Was ich auch toll find ist der Altar für den gestorbenen Entwickler von WoW im Brachland


----------



## LordNero (21. September 2008)

ich habe mal mit meiner schamanin die blickrichtung der kinder auf den fotos verfollg wo alle in eine richtung gucken, mein ergebnis:
die blicke führen zu einem kleinen see hinter der schmiede wo 3 jungen stehen (Bo, Mark und Joshua) ausserdem sind dort 2 hühner 1 ist tot und Bo läuft manchmal in die schmiede und wieder nach draussen.
Ich weis nicht ob das eventuel damit zu tun hat wollte euch nur bescheid geben (kenne mich auch mit den genanten filmen nicht so aus.


----------



## Lisutari (21. September 2008)

Ob die Horde auch so was geheimnisvolles hat? Der Kriegeraltar im Brachland ist nicht wirklich geheimnisvoll und die stimmen in UC, naja, was offensichtlicheres wäre schön^^


----------



## Yiraja (21. September 2008)

ich habs mir gerad mal angeschaut klingt recht interessant ich check das heute abend mal ab^^


----------



## Pacmaniacer (21. September 2008)

also ich kann bis jetzt alles bestätigen hab mir nen mensch erstellt *würg* und habe alles nachgeguckt

habe auch das buch im gasthaus gelesen und da drinne steht das die kinder gestorben sind weil nerzuhl oder wie der heisst seine seuche geschickt hat die kinder aber alle wieder aufgestanden sind und nun durch seine gedanken kontrolliert werden...

vllt hat blizz ja was geplannt vllt event mässiges.. das wäre mal fett^^


----------



## Arkoras (21. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ob die Horde auch so was geheimnisvolles hat? Der Kriegeraltar im Brachland ist nicht wirklich geheimnisvoll und die stimmen in UC, naja, was offensichtlicheres wäre schön^^



Der Kriegeraltar im Brachland mit dem Geistheiler oben ist dem verstorbenen Genie gewidmet der das Brachland designed hat.


----------



## Batrion (21. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Also kam ja jetzt schon mehrmals der Name Jason von dem Tübby vor dem Haus. Und jetzt "maske". ich bekomm so das Gefühl das spielt auf Freddy vs. Jason an.
> Muss mal schaun ob da jemand mit Namen Krüger oder Freddy oder beides rumsteht in der Nähe.



Aber das ist gar nicht so falsch... mit dem Film hat es vielleicht nichts zu tun aber am ende wird gezeigt wie Jason stirbt... Er war als Junge in einem Camp an einem See und irgendwie war er so hässlich und wurde immer gemobbt, da haben ihn die Kinder ins Wasser geworfen und Jason ist ertrunken, denke das es was damit zu tun hat...

Jason steht da und Kinder sind auch da =)

Find den Thread Klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taoru (21. September 2008)

Das beste wurde ja schon entfernt... Früher waren im Kamin im Gasthaus Leichen und bei den Kindern kam nach einiger Zeit der "You will die!" Quote von C'Thun.


----------



## Nash1980 (21. September 2008)

Ist das nicht jedes Jahr so, das vor *Halloween* jemand diese "Mysteriöse" endeckung macht?!!!!!


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

Nash1980 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht jedes Jahr so, das vor *Halloween* jemand diese "Mysteriöse" endeckung macht?!!!!!


Und ich find es jedes Jahr toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weil es ist einfach cool wie Blizz das gemacht hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (21. September 2008)

Naja die gms sagen ganz myteriös: keine fragen darüber stellen und einfach warten wird sich alles noch zeigen


----------



## klogmo (21. September 2008)

Ja dieses Thema kommt irgendwie jedes Jahr aufs neue. Irgendwann wird dann auf den Fred verlinkt in dem das wohl ein RP-Server mal komplett unter die Lupe genommen hat, dann ist erstma alles geklärt. Bis nächstes Jahr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (21. September 2008)

Wen interessieren schon die Kinder von Goldhein,wenn man eine waschechte Babyfressende Trolldame haben kann     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Mal suchen...und alle NPCs abgrasen...evtl kommt ja was neues raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (21. September 2008)

> Wenn man die Anfangsbuchstaben nimmt und ihm die Zahl gibt an welcher stelle sie im Alphabet stehen ergibt sich auch was intresantes.
> D=4
> J=10
> J=10
> ...


Oo Ein Fall für das Galileo.. egal^^


----------



## Lisutari (21. September 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Der Kriegeraltar im Brachland mit dem Geistheiler oben ist dem verstorbenen Genie gewidmet der das Brachland designed hat.


Ich weis, drumm sag ich ja er ist nicht geheimnisvoll, trozdem danke^^


----------



## CommanderCman (21. September 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Naja die gms sagen ganz myteriös: keine fragen darüber stellen und einfach warten wird sich alles noch zeigen



Hemm bei mir hat der GM das gleiche gesagt was haben die vor?

Wenn Ner' Zul oder wie der heisst tatsächlich die Kinder Kontrolliert dann wird da wohl was Goßes kommen


----------



## Eyatrian (21. September 2008)

Grimmbarth schrieb:


> Wenn man die Anfangsbuchstaben nimmt und ihm die Zahl gibt an welcher stelle sie im Alphabet stehen ergibt sich auch was intresantes.
> D=4
> J=10
> J=10
> ...



man solche zufälle kanns doch nicht geben^^ 

echt freaky


----------



## Wilson_M4A1 (21. September 2008)

Sollten wir gleich an Galileo Mystery senden vlt hängen die illuminati mit drin ^^


----------



## crizzle (21. September 2008)

Grimmbarth schrieb:


> Also fassen wir nochmal zusammen:
> -6 stumme Kinder erscheinen regelmäßig unregelmäßig in diesem Haus, stehen in einem Pentagramm angeordnet und bewegen sich anscheinend zufällig
> - Es liegen zwei kleine Schädel in der Nähe des Hauses die auf selbiges deuten
> -In viele Häusern Goldshire kommt die Gursle-Musik aus Duskwood
> ...




lol wie er psycho is.. aber wie er recht hat... krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Focht (21. September 2008)

Mist wieso heisst keiner von den Kindern Damian ( Omen). das wär doch mal cool


----------



## Jurok (21. September 2008)

Ist doch normal die müssen sowas ja praktisch einbauen. Schaut doch allein die Festtage an ... fast wie im RL und so mysteriöses gibts heutzutage auch genug ... also warum auch nicht in WoW vielleicht wirds auch nie eine Antwort geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. September 2008)

CommanderCman schrieb:


> 3. Die Kinder Bilden immer ein Gleiches Muster und Zwar der Davidstern!


war das nicht ein  pentagramm?

und wenn die im haus stehen, kommt aus der wand (angeblich c'thuns) eine stimme und die spricht dann mit denen


----------



## Ren3gaid (21. September 2008)

ihr kleinen...

habt wohl zu viele Horrorfilme geguckt DD


----------



## FonKeY (21. September 2008)

du hast zuviel zeit und zu wenig rl glaube ich^^


----------



## Plakner (21. September 2008)

Klasse Idee von Blizz =)
Dem werd ich doch auch gleich ma nen Besuch abstatten^^
Würd gern wissen obs bei der Horde auch so was gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. September 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Das beste wurde ja schon entfernt... Früher waren im Kamin im Gasthaus Leichen und bei den Kindern kam nach einiger Zeit der "You will die!" Quote von C'Thun.


die haben das entfernt?!


----------



## CommanderCman (21. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> war das nicht ein  pentagramm?
> 
> und wenn die im haus stehen, kommt aus der wand (angeblich c'thuns) eine stimme und die spricht dann mit denen


Hmm Verwechle die Beiden immer die sehen auch immer so gleich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der Davidstern hat eben einen Zacken mehr und ein Pentagram hat eben eins weniger




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suchtey (21. September 2008)

<a href="http://www.valenth.com/feed/113362"><img


----------



## Rabengott (21. September 2008)

Ok.....Ihr müsst die beiden Frauen im Haus immer wieder anklicken, sie meinen sie wären.....beschäftigt....Bei mir sind auch gerade die Kinder oben im Raum....


----------



## Kronas (21. September 2008)

suchtey schrieb:


> <a href="http://www.valenth.com/feed/113362"><img


darf man das reporten?


----------



## Delwod (21. September 2008)

Blizzard hat laute film anspielungen in game eingebracht und das sind auch welche das mit denn 6 kindern war auch ergendein film weis nun aber nicht mehr welcher!


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> darf man das reporten?


Im zweifelsfall mal ja. Wenigstens Spam ist es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (21. September 2008)

CommanderCman schrieb:


> 3. Die Kinder Bilden immer ein Gleiches Muster und Zwar der Davidstern!



Es ist ein Pentagramm!

=)


----------



## Rantja (21. September 2008)

Klingt zumindest interessant, ich glaube, ich schau da auch mal vorbei =)


----------



## KinayFeelwood (21. September 2008)

ein sehr schönes WoW Easteregg... wobei ich nich genau weis zu welchem film das gehören soll^^naja is mir auch schomma öfter aufgefallen (das is sehr gruselig da im wald von elwynn... dagegen hat dämmerwald nichts zu biten!^^)

Ich warte noch immer auf den Tag an dem die Kinder den Teufel heraufbeschwören ;-)


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> ein sehr schönes WoW Easteregg... wobei ich nich genau weis zu welchem film das gehören soll^^naja is mir auch schomma öfter aufgefallen (das is sehr gruselig da im wald von elwynn... dagegen hat dämmerwald nichts zu biten!^^)
> 
> Ich warte noch immer auf den Tag an dem die Kinder den Teufel heraufbeschwören ;-)


Also mit dem Unsichtbarkeit Entdecken Buff vom Hexer kann man in Rabenflucht level 51 Geister sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (21. September 2008)

1. hast du sonst nichts besseres zu tun?!
2.blizzard hat humor!( und zwar reichlich)


----------



## Hinack (21. September 2008)

Das is zwar schon alt aber immernoch genial^^


----------



## KinayFeelwood (21. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Also mit dem Unsichtbarkeit Entdecken Buff vom Hexer kann man in Rabenflucht level 51 Geister sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 jo weiss ich (is immer sehr böse in den häusschen da) aber sonst gibts nichts wunderschönes da ausser dem düster flair... wenn man in wow häuser bauen könnt würden da sicher nur Deathknights, Hexer und Schurken leben die mögens ja dunkel^^

Gabs nichmal so ne Quest da wo es um so Dunkle Reiter ging? denen würd ich mal gerne begegnen... (sry das das eiq nichts mit topic zu tun hat...)


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> jo weiss ich (is immer sehr böse in den häusschen da) aber sonst gibts nichts wunderschönes da ausser dem düster flair... wenn man in wow häuser bauen könnt würden da sicher nur Deathknights, Hexer und Schurken leben die mögens ja dunkel^^
> 
> Gabs nichmal so ne Quest da wo es um so Dunkle Reiter ging? denen würd ich mal gerne begegnen... (sry das das eiq nichts mit topic zu tun hat...)


Das ist die Qreihe um Bibbers geschichte. Und die Dunklen Reiter sieht man nicht man hört nur, dass sie aufgetaucht sind und das Leben von dem einen Bauern zerstört haben


----------



## KinayFeelwood (21. September 2008)

Ah genau die danke^^ ... Ich meinte eigentlich das man denen endlich mal begegnen könnte (wär ja sicher mal nett
/ironie off^^)
Wird ja spekuliert, dass das Todesritter sind...

naja wieder zu den Kindern ich erinnere mich noch daran an die Questreihe mit Stalvan Dunstmantel (oda so) wo dann überall so nervige Geister aufgetaucht sind... is ja auch nich soooo normal^^(war einer in Goldhein, einer im Holzfällerlager, einer sogar in SW) könnten damit auch iwas zutun haben


----------



## Kankru (21. September 2008)

Also ich finds klasse, als Hordler kennt man das evtl net, so wie ich^^


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> Ah genau die danke^^ ... Ich meinte eigentlich das man denen endlich mal begegnen könnte (wär ja sicher mal nett
> /ironie off^^)
> Wird ja spekuliert, dass das Todesritter sind...
> 
> naja wieder zu den Kindern ich erinnere mich noch daran an die Questreihe mit Stalvan Dunstmantel (oda so) wo dann überall so nervige Geister aufgetaucht sind... is ja auch nich soooo normal^^(war einer in Goldhein, einer im Holzfällerlager, einer sogar in SW) könnten damit auch iwas zutun haben



Also das das Todesritter sind denk ich eher ned ich vermute es geht mehr in Richtung brennende Legion weil die ja laut dem Qtext über den Todespass oder wie der heißt (Richtung Kara aber eben auch richtung Verwüstete Lande) gekommen sind.
Die Stalvan Questreihe mit den Geistern ist wohl eher um zu zeigen, wie "gute" Menschen von der Verderbnis die den Duskwood befallen hat verdorben werden. Die Geister sagen ja auch "Lasst die Vergangenheit ruhen" Und so Zeug. Und wenn man die Briefe liest die man im Lauf der Quest bekommt weiß man, dass der mal ein harmloser Lehrer war.


----------



## Hotgoblin (21. September 2008)

hab alles gesehn außer das die kinder verwschinden oder rumlaufen
die totenschädel im kamin konnte ich auch nicht ifinden :<
das bild hab ich gesehn 
und die verückte katzenfrau mit dem blutigen beil 
aber da is kein fleischklobs mit rippen aufm tisch der tisch is leer bei mir also nix drauf

aber richtig geil was blizzard da gemacht hat


----------



## smilieface (21. September 2008)

Also ich find sowas ja super spannend und ich wünsch mir so dass diese Kinder noch irgendeine Bedeutung bekommen mit irgendeinem patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

smilieface schrieb:


> Also ich find sowas ja super spannend und ich wünsch mir so dass diese Kinder noch irgendeine Bedeutung bekommen mit irgendeinem patch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die werden in Wotlk der Addonendboss. Arthas bekommt dann so nen schmucken Untertitel <Wächter der Goldhainkinder> und wer die Kinder legt bekommt ganz viele EPIXXXXXE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leckaeis (21. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Die werden in Wotlk der Addonendboss. Arthas bekommt dann so nen schmucken Untertitel <Wächter der Goldhainkinder> und wer die Kinder legt bekommt ganz viele EPIXXXXXE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Oh yeah, das wär was. zum Teufel mit Sargeras, Kil'jaeden und allen anderen bösen Dämonen. Die gehören doch bloß zum brennenden Kindergarten der Goldhain Kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komakomi (21. September 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> Yeh, sure.
> 
> Kann sein, aber für solche Sachen gibbet schon nen thread, wo alle Easter-Eggs aufgelistet sind. DAnn gibts noch solche Leute wie Explorer_Brandolf, die das fast hauptberuflich in WoW machen. und das mit dem 666 is einfach nur zusammen gereimt, zumal bekannt is, das 666 nur durch einen Lese-Fehler entstanden is *gg*


des ganze hies i-wie 657 oder so^^


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Oh yeah, das wär was. zum Teufel mit Sargeras, Kil'jaeden und allen anderen bösen Dämonen. Die gehören doch bloß zum brennenden Kindergarten der Goldhain Kinder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die brennenden Rotznasen. Da gibts dann sicher in Northrend eine Q in der man Erfährt, dass die Legion eigentlich so heißt und die Kinder alle beschworen haben.


----------



## Lisutari (21. September 2008)

Je länger ich von den Kindern lese dest mehr wünsche ich mir das wir Hordies auch so was bekommen ^^


----------



## Kronas (21. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Die brennenden Rotznasen. Da gibts dann sicher in Northrend eine Q in der man Erfährt, dass die Legion eigentlich so heißt und die Kinder alle beschworen haben.


irgendwann werden die dann geklont und bilden ein rieeesiges pentagram komplett über nordend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (21. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89l_C5-Q0ng


----------



## stelzze (21. September 2008)

LOL wie geil ich habe mich fast tot gelacht echt klasse story!!!!!


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> irgendwann werden die dann geklont und bilden ein rieeesiges pentagram komplett über nordend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wir zwei bewerben uns als "Chaotic Game Designers" bei Blizz, wie wärs? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> wir zwei bewerben uns als "Chaotic Game Designers" bei Blizz, wie wärs?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja, ich weiß nicht wie blizz das findet wenn wir mal eben die 6 goldhain kinder • 200 nehmen und in nordend verstreuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balord (21. September 2008)

Meine Güte, da hatte ein Entwickler wohl zu viel Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich find diese ganzen Anspielungen einfach nur gei (erst recht Jason oder Area 52)^^


----------



## Kronas (21. September 2008)

Balord schrieb:


> Meine Güte, da hatte ein Entwickler wohl zu viel Zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja aber echt^^

btw:
zu deiner sig... wer ist turok?


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> naja, ich weiß nicht wie blizz das findet wenn wir mal eben die 6 goldhain kinder • 200 nehmen und in nordend verstreuen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Najaaaa wir müssen ihnen ja ned VOR der Einstellung erzählen was wir WIRKLICH vorhaben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn wir dann erstmal angestellt sind bereiten wir gemütlich die Übernahme der Weltherrschaft durch die Goldhainkinder vor!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Najaaaa wir müssen ihnen ja ned VOR der Einstellung erzählen was wir WIRKLICH vorhaben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


UND wir bauen den exploiting part aus 2.4 aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber wir müssen die armee deer goldhain kinder bisschen lvln... so ein paar npcs unter lvl 10 richten nicht so viel aus


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> UND wir bauen den exploiting part aus 2.4 aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm... oder wir geben ihnen den Imbaskill "Roundhousekick" Tötet alle Charaktere unter der Stufe 750 im Umkreis von 200 Metern


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

Bin gespannt was Muldy & Sculler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dazu schreiben.


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Bin gespannt was Muldy & Sculler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ähm... wer sind Muldy und Sculler?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ähm... wer sind Muldy und Sculler?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign^^


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (21. September 2008)

ich ruf das galileo mystery team an !


----------



## Kronas (21. September 2008)

-~-Ayda-~- schrieb:


> ich ruf das galileo mystery team an !


Aiman Abdalla am apparat... Lassen Sie mich raten: es geht um Illuminati?!


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ähm... wer sind Muldy und Sculler?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Kronas schrieb:


> /sign^^



Na, ein umgedrehtes Mulder & Scully. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SAZZUKE (21. September 2008)

Nein sir Abdalah es geht um Computer Daten die sich seltsam ins spiel eingefunden haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Na, ein umgedrehtes Mulder & Scully.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die kenn ich auch ned...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shany1991 (21. September 2008)

Ihr habt nix zu tun, hm?


----------



## Kronas (21. September 2008)

SAZZUKE schrieb:


> Nein sir Abdalah es geht um Computer Daten die sich seltsam ins spiel eingefunden haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ist es das spiel illuminati online?


----------



## _Yo_ (21. September 2008)

vllt ist die Katzenfrau ja auch einfach eine Anspielung auf die Verrückte katzenfrau bei den Simpsons xD


----------



## Kronas (21. September 2008)

_Yo_ schrieb:


> vllt ist die Katzenfrau ja auch einfach eine Anspielung auf die Verrückte katzenfrau bei den Simpsons xD


oder vom buch 'Das Opfer' von john katzenbach
nur das da ein kerl die katzen ermordet, aber er zerfleischt sie nicht sondern stellt sie in die tiefkühltruhe


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

Hm... Hoch die Goldhain-Kinder! Sie werden die Welt beherrschen!


----------



## Kr4ZoR (21. September 2008)

vllt. hat das pentagramm ja auch was zu bedeuten also vllt. beschwören die kinder eines tages den ganzen kil'jeaden oder sogar sargeras durch das pentagramm... mitten in der kleinen hütte.... fänd ich voll tooll...


----------



## Briefklammer (21. September 2008)

nein sie beschwören hogger!


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

Kr4ZoR schrieb:


> vllt. hat das pentagramm ja auch was zu bedeuten also vllt. beschwören die kinder eines tages den ganzen kil'jeaden oder sogar sargeras durch das pentagramm... mitten in der kleinen hütte.... fänd ich voll tooll...


Stell dir vor du fängst gerade mit Wow an... rennst ahnungslos in die Hütte... und WUMMS Sargeras haut dich um.
Kommt ned so gut deswegen werden sies wohl ned machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnorns (21. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Stell dir vor du fängst gerade mit Wow an... rennst ahnungslos in die Hütte... und WUMMS Sargeras haut dich um.
> Kommt ned so gut deswegen werden sies wohl ned machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



als event bevor die server für immer off gehn könnt ich mir nen amoklaufenden sargeras schon vorstellen. er onehittet alles un portet sich alle 15 min zufällig in ne andere stadt/anderes dorf/andere instanz


----------



## Kr4ZoR (21. September 2008)

problem: sargeras ist warscheinlich soo grooooß das der aus der hütte rausguckt und kein lvl 6er dann noch freiwillig in die hütte reingehen würd xD aber das wär echt ma voll geil wenn der sargeras sich von goldhain bis sturmwind durchmetzeln würd... wobei die kinder bestimmt das größere unheil sind xD


----------



## Rhokan (21. September 2008)

> als event bevor die server für immer off gehn könnt ich mir nen amoklaufenden sargeras schon vorstellen. er onehittet alles un portet sich alle 15 min zufällig in ne andere stadt/anderes dorf/andere instanz



WoW-Apokalypse könnte man einfallsreicher Gestalten, vor allem  verlieren da tausende ihr wahres Leben (nicht mit dem "Richtigen" verwechseln!)


----------



## Keksemacher (21. September 2008)

Arnorns schrieb:


> als event bevor die server für immer off gehn könnt ich mir nen amoklaufenden sargeras schon vorstellen. er onehittet alles un portet sich alle 15 min zufällig in ne andere stadt/anderes dorf/andere instanz


das dauert sowieso noch^^


----------



## Plakner (21. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Die kenn ich auch ned...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Akte X? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnorns (21. September 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> das dauert sowieso noch^^



hoffentlich^^


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> Akte X?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Waaaah stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin ich grade blöd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (21. September 2008)

Ich glaub garnicht mal das es soo viel mit 666 etc. zu tun hat, es wird warscheinlich "nur",
um Jason gehn der gemobbt wurde und von den Kindern in den See geworfen wurde,
und ertrunken ist. Er hat sich Rache etc Whatever geschworen, deshalb VLL das Pentagram
bzw. die Geister Schreie.

Offtopic: Kann mal bitte wer nen Screen von den 51 geistern posten die man nur mit Unsichtbarkeit endecken, entdecken kann ^^.

Lg Nebola


----------



## Monkeygod (21. September 2008)

Das muss man erstmal bemerken xD


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich glaub garnicht mal das es soo viel mit 666 etc. zu tun hat, es wird warscheinlich "nur",
> um Jason gehn der gemobbt wurde und von den Kindern in den See geworfen wurde,
> und ertrunken ist. Er hat sich Rache etc Whatever geschworen, deshalb VLL das Pentagram
> bzw. die Geister Schreie.
> ...


Moment ich mach mich mal auf den Weg^^


----------



## Mozee (21. September 2008)

vlcht lol ist das in wotlk ne quest wo man alles über der früheren lich king erfärrt ner'zul odr wie imemr der heisst und die kinder werden zu elite riesen dämonen die dem geist von ner'zul befolgen hahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (21. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Moment ich mach mich mal auf den Weg^^



Ok danke dir =),

Aber echt mal, ich glaube wir denken echt alle zu Kompliziert , warscheinlich einfach "nur" ne Anspielung auf Jason der wegen den 
Kindern ertrunken ist...

Lg Nebola

Edit :



> vlcht lol ist das in wotlk ne quest wo man alles über der früheren lich king erfärrt ner'zul odr wie imemr der heisst und die kinder werden zu elite riesen dämonen die dem geist von ner'zul befolgen hahaha



Vielleicht, Vielleicht solltest du nochmal deinen Beitrag überareiten und ihn ein bisschen leserlicher schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Aber ich glaube nicht das es was mit dem Lichkönig zu tun hat.


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube nicht das es was mit dem Lichkönig zu tun hat.


Doch! Die Kinder kontrollieren Arthas!


----------



## Dr Death (21. September 2008)

hmmm sehr misteryiös


----------



## Monkeygod (21. September 2008)

Hm... video schaut interessant aus guck ich mir auch mal das haus an ^^


----------



## Nebola (21. September 2008)

ja, und wenn man Arthas im Eiskronengletcher getötet hat fällt er um, und es sind 6 Kinder in seiner Plattenrüstung die Arthas gespielt haben...

=)

Lg Nebola


----------



## Megamage (21. September 2008)

Omg...What did Blizz?


----------



## Meinetwegen (21. September 2008)

Grimmbarth schrieb:


> Wenn man die Anfangsbuchstaben nimmt und ihm die Zahl gibt an welcher stelle sie im Alphabet stehen ergibt sich auch was intresantes.
> D=4
> J=10
> J=10
> ...



Arbeitest du vielleicht für das Galileo Mistery Team?^^


----------



## Crystania (21. September 2008)

Bis Seite 5 hab ich den Thread gelesen, danach keine Lust mehr gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber muss echt sagen, das Thema hat mir ne leichte Gänsehaut verpasst xD 

Nette Entdeckung! Die kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## Bihd (21. September 2008)

wen intressierts mich nicht also weg damit xD


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So das sind die geheimnisvollen Geister vom Duskwood und meine Hexe


----------



## Nebola (21. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh LOL xD kannte ich net gibt es Hintergründe zu den Geistern ?
Ich nehme mal an das immer bei so nem Knochenhaufen auf dem Boden ein geist ist ^^.

Schönen Abend noch bin off morgen früh Englisch Arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Oh LOL xD kannte ich net gibt es Hintergründe zu den Geistern ?
> Ich nehme mal an das immer bei so nem Knochenhaufen auf dem Boden ein geist ist ^^.
> 
> Schönen Abend noch bin off morgen früh Englisch Arbeit
> ...


Über einen besonderen Hintergrund weiß ich jetzt grade nichts


----------



## Soupcasper (21. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Also kam ja jetzt schon mehrmals der Name Jason von dem Tübby vor dem Haus. Und jetzt "maske". ich bekomm so das Gefühl das spielt auf Freddy vs. Jason an.
> Muss mal schaun ob da jemand mit Namen Krüger oder Freddy oder beides rumsteht in der Nähe.



*Hüstel* Freitag der 13te bitte^^



Healguard schrieb:


> In Tirisfal (Brill) sagt die eine Wache, wenn man sie nach einem Angellehrer fragt, dass an diesem See dort mal ein Kinderlager war, welches aber wegen Übergriffen (weiß nicht mehr genau wie es war) geschlossen wurde.
> Erinnert stark an die Geschichte von Jason Vorhees.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja aber der Angler kann niemals Jason sein! Ein Inidiz stimmt nicht: Der Angler redet, jason hat aufgehört mit reden (oder war das nachdem er aus dem Knast war? *Freitag der 13. Kasette in Rekorder leg*) ahh ok war doch im Knast... ^^

Ja aber kann es nicht sein das die Kinder was mit "Blair Witch Project" zutun haben=? Oder waren es dort 7 Kinder *Kopf kratz*


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (21. September 2008)

ich hab gerade aiman angerufen, leider ergründet gerade er warum nachts im kühlschrank kein licht brennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt:
bei blair witch waren das 7 kinder


----------



## Hellos_1989 (21. September 2008)

Könnte ma jemand.. für mich etwas nach schauen?
Als ich heute mittag... die Kinder etwas beobachtet habe.. bin ich ma eine Runde im See Schwimmen gegangen.. Ist Normalerweise nicht ein Sarg im am Grunde des See´s?
Könnte das ma bitte jemand für mich überprüfen? Komme grade nicht zum See ^^


----------



## Tünnemann72 (21. September 2008)

Fleischy schrieb:


> ich hab gerade aiman angerufen, leider ergründet gerade er warum nachts im kühlschrank kein licht brennt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der beste Lacher des Tages /Abends ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wenn die unsichtbarer heißen warum seh ich sie dann?
bin ich jetzt toll?

und...

OMG DU BIST HORDE o_O


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> wenn die unsichtbarer heißen warum seh ich sie dann?
> bin ich jetzt toll?
> 
> und...
> ...


Ja ich bin Horde, Hexe und nein du bist nicht toll weil ICH toll bin weil du die nur wegen MEINEM Imbar0xx0rultracoolem Spell siehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ja ich bin Horde, Hexe und nein du bist nicht toll weil ICH toll bin weil du die nur wegen MEINEM Imbar0xx0rultracoolem Spell siehst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich kram eben meinen alten hexer raus dann bin ich auch toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich kram eben meinen alten hexer raus dann bin ich auch toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber ned so toll wie ich weil ich nämlich den tollen Screenie gemacht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Aber ned so toll wie ich weil ich nämlich den tollen Screenie gemacht hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mach ich halt 2 tolle screens und der zweite ist wie ich einen von denen haue und er meinen kleinen hexer zerfleischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin mal offline für heut^^


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> mach ich halt 2 tolle screens und der zweite ist wie ich einen von denen haue und er meinen kleinen hexer zerfleischt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schlaf gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plakner (21. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> wenn die unsichtbarer heißen warum seh ich sie dann?
> bin ich jetzt toll?



Klarer Fall für...ach ihr könnts euch ja denken^^


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> Klarer Fall für...ach ihr könnts euch ja denken^^


Deinen Avatar!


----------



## Gliodd (21. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fHio76Cow_A

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wrToVaNtp0U


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

Gliodd schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fHio76Cow_A
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wrToVaNtp0U


Wie wärs noch mit ner kleinen Erklärung zu jedem Link?


----------



## Sylor (21. September 2008)

Diese Kinder...
Die müssen auch mal schlafen


----------



## kind-of-sugar (21. September 2008)

oh man...Blizzard ist nur langweilig oder sowas...ist eben nur nen spiel und das mit den ganzen sechsen ist meiner meinung nach einfach nur nen zufall...ich mein natürlich hört sich das alles mysteriös an und so aber ich denke da haben sich nen paar leute von blizzard einfach nur gelangweilt und einfach mal diese sechs netten kinder eingebaut damit wir nun drüber diskutieren^^


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

kind-of-sugar schrieb:


> oh man...Blizzard ist nur langweilig oder sowas...ist eben nur nen spiel und das mit den ganzen sechsen ist meiner meinung nach einfach nur nen zufall...ich mein natürlich hört sich das alles mysteriös an und so aber ich denke da haben sich nen paar leute von blizzard einfach nur gelangweilt und einfach mal diese sechs netten kinder eingebaut damit wir nun drüber diskutieren^^


Macht trotzdem Spaß zu spekulieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raminator (21. September 2008)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> also ich kann bis jetzt alles bestätigen hab mir nen mensch erstellt *würg* und habe alles nachgeguckt
> 
> habe auch das buch im gasthaus gelesen und da drinne steht das die kinder gestorben sind weil nerzuhl oder wie der heisst seine seuche geschickt hat die kinder aber alle wieder aufgestanden sind und nun durch seine gedanken kontrolliert werden...
> 
> vllt hat blizz ja was geplannt vllt event mässiges.. das wäre mal fett^^


ich hab mla was gehört wegen den start event von wotlk 
SPOILER


Spoiler



die geisel greift sw und og an mit arthas oder so


vllt hat es ja damit was zu tun


----------



## Larmina (21. September 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> ich hab mla was gehört wegen den start event von wotlk
> SPOILER
> 
> 
> ...


Wie geht das schwarz machen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. September 2008)

Schwarzer HIntergrund und Schwarze Schriftfarbe?


----------



## Raminator (21. September 2008)

hä

das ist ne spoiler markierung.einfach das schwarze markieren


----------



## SuperAlex (22. September 2008)

gruselig...
ich kenn auch sowas, in der Stadt neben bsf(Burg Schattenfang[lvl18-22 inni]) werden alle Menschen nach Mitternacht zu Werwölfen...sind aber low und man kann die ziehmlich leicht killn, sind nichtmal  elite oder rare
das sollte aber nix neues sein!


----------



## Larmina (22. September 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> hä
> 
> das ist ne spoiler markierung.einfach das schwarze markieren


Ja und wie die geht würd ich gerne wissen also zu machen


----------



## Crackmack (22. September 2008)

Das is ja mal was
Wen ich meine neue Grakka hab und die Patch`s runtergeladen hab wer ich mir das dan mal ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (22. September 2008)

Also ich muss ja sagen der ganze Fred is ja schon sehr mysterios aber nun kommt der höhepunkt



Soupcasper schrieb:


> *Freitag der 13. Kasette in Rekorder leg*



Wir leben im 21 jahundert und hier hat noch jemand KASETTEN?????

erst war der Fred gruselig doch nun hab ich Angst


----------



## Kendrick69 (22. September 2008)

Mein Gott seit ihr schlecht,das heisst "Kassette". Und das Thema ist so alt wie WoW alt ist und hier sind nun 9 Seiten. Sagt mal habt ihr kein Leben ihr armen Menschen.Ist mein erster Post hier aber ich lese schon lange hier.Das ist jetzt wirklich schon so übel hier das ich einfach mal schreiben muss.
Lebt euer Leben WOW ist nur ein Spiel ihr Freaks.
So das musste jetzt raus.Sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (22. September 2008)

Kendrick69 schrieb:


> Mein Gott seit ihr schlecht,das heisst "Kassette". Und das Thema ist so alt wie WoW alt ist und hier sind nun 9 Seiten. Sagt mal habt ihr kein Leben ihr armen Menschen.Ist mein erster Post hier aber ich lese schon lange hier.Das ist jetzt wirklich schon so übel hier das ich einfach mal schreiben muss.
> Lebt euer Leben WOW ist nur ein Spiel ihr Freaks.
> So das musste jetzt raus.Sorry
> 
> ...



1. GZ zum ersten Post
2. Wayne wie Kassette geschrieben wird .oO(steht das überhaupt noch im duden?)
3. Lass uns doch Diskutieren.
4. Klar haben wir ein leben.Wir erforschen sachen also leben wir ^^
5. Lieber Freak als Normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6. Mein Gott <-- Egoist....  der gehört uns allen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (22. September 2008)

Kendrick69 schrieb:


> Mein Gott seit ihr schlecht,das heisst "Kassette". Und das Thema ist so alt wie WoW alt ist und hier sind nun 9 Seiten. Sagt mal habt ihr kein Leben ihr armen Menschen.Ist mein erster Post hier aber ich lese schon lange hier.Das ist jetzt wirklich schon so übel hier das ich einfach mal schreiben muss.
> Lebt euer Leben WOW ist nur ein Spiel ihr Freaks.
> So das musste jetzt raus.Sorry
> 
> ...


ich hab sehr wohl ein Leben aber es macht einfach spaß da rumzuspekulieren. Und bevor ich rausgeh und mich einer Geheimsekte anschließ bin ich lieber hier und spekulier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zrthun (22. September 2008)

Kendrick69 schrieb:


> Mein Gott seit ihr schlecht,das heisst "Kassette". Und das Thema ist so alt wie WoW alt ist und hier sind nun 9 Seiten. Sagt mal habt ihr kein Leben ihr armen Menschen.Ist mein erster Post hier aber ich lese schon lange hier.Das ist jetzt wirklich schon so übel hier das ich einfach mal schreiben muss.
> Lebt euer Leben WOW ist nur ein Spiel ihr Freaks.
> So das musste jetzt raus.Sorry
> 
> ...



Rechtschreibflames sind immer eine coole Sache, aber wenn man das macht, sollte man vermeiden gleich das dritte Wort falsch zu schreiben. (richtig: seid)


----------



## Immondys (22. September 2008)

Naja, sieht man mal wieder was für ein Unsinn aus dem Studium irgendwelcher religiöser Antiquitäten entsetehen kann (die Sache mit den sechsen). Übrigens - Mein aktueller Rechner hat 6 Einschübe für Laufwerke, ich habe 6 Lüfter darin, Meine Maus hat 6 Tasten. Außerdem schaue ich Akte X. Soll ich jetzt Scully und Mulder rufen oder einen Exorzisten?


----------



## Damatar (22. September 2008)

alles  neider oder wie? ich find lustig das da theorien aufgestellt werden


----------



## Sukie (22. September 2008)

Rofl

1) 666 ist nicht die Zahl Satans!! Ist doch nun auch schon laaange bekannt ....

2) Ein Pentagramm ist kein satanisches Symbol sondern ein keltisches Schutzzeichen.....

Informieren sollte man sich schon mal und nicht allen scheiss glauben, der einem so vorgespielt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dennoch find ich das ganze recht interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Sukie


----------



## Astrakiller (22. September 2008)

Sukie schrieb:


> Rofl
> 
> 1) 666 ist nicht die Zahl Satans!! Ist doch nun auch schon laaange bekannt ....
> 
> ...




Total falsch.

Das Pentagramm ist ein vorchristliches Symbol aus der Welt der Naturgottheiten.Unsere Vorväter verstanden die welt aus zwei Hälften zusammengesetzt - dem Männlichen ( /\ ) und dem Weiblichen ( \/ ) ( Männlich = Phallus, Weiblich = Schoß , oder "der Kelch der Leben hervorbringt" )


----------



## SixtenF (22. September 2008)

07.06.06 wars doch. da gabs doch nen Fehler mit nem Schaltjahr :-)

*ups*


----------



## SixtenF (22. September 2008)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> Total falsch.
> 
> Das Pentagramm ist ein vorchristliches Symbol aus der Welt der Naturgottheiten.Unsere Vorväter verstanden die welt aus zwei Hälften zusammengesetzt - dem Männlichen ( /\ ) und dem Weiblichen ( \/ ) ( Männlich = Phallus, Weiblich = Schoß , oder "der Kelch der Leben hervorbringt" )



meinst du das hexagramm?


----------



## Larmina (22. September 2008)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> Total falsch.
> 
> Das Pentagramm ist ein vorchristliches Symbol aus der Welt der Naturgottheiten.Unsere Vorväter verstanden die welt aus zwei Hälften zusammengesetzt - dem Männlichen ( /\ ) und dem Weiblichen ( \/ ) ( Männlich = Phallus, Weiblich = Schoß , oder "der Kelch der Leben hervorbringt" )



Und um den Schutz des Lebenskelches zu bekommen hat man Pentagramme als Schutzsymbole benutzt


----------



## SixtenF (22. September 2008)

geist

luft                          Wasser


      Erde         Feuer


----------



## Pacmaniacer (22. September 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> geist
> 
> luft                          Wasser
> 
> ...



sind aber nur 5 nicht 6 ^^


----------



## Astrakiller (22. September 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> meinst du das hexagramm?




Nein,auch wenn das Hexagramm ähnlich aussieht so symbolisiert es doch was völlig anderes.Zumal ein Pentagramm 5 Ecken hat und keine 6.

@Larmina: Was das betrifft,hab ich keine Ahnung.Ich weiß nur,das das Pentagramm immer die Weibliche hälfte der Schöpfung symbolisiert hat ( Venus,die weibliche Göttin ),besser bekannt als das "göttliche weibliche"


----------



## Matix3 (22. September 2008)

is glaub so ne anspielung auf ein film hab ich mal gehört


----------



## shartas (22. September 2008)

das sagt wiki zum ursrung des pentagrams



Während dieser Zeitspanne begegnen sich Venus und Erde (untere Konjunktion) genau fünf Mal. Die Positionen der Konjunktionen liegen, eingetragen in ein Polarkoordinatensystem und beginnend bei 0°, nacheinander bei 144°, 288°, 72°, 216° und wieder 0°. So bilden die &#8222;himmlischen&#8220; Begegnungspunkte von Erde und Venus im Zeitraum von acht Jahren ein nahezu perfektes Fünfeck. Verbindet man die fünf Begegnungspunkte in chronologischer Reihenfolge, so ergibt sich ein Pentagramm am Sternenhimmel.



Edith ist aufgefallen da larmina das heilige kräuterei verraten hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 KETZER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzushi (22. September 2008)

> Wenn man von Nordshire runtergeht sieht man ein kleines Häuschen auf der Rechten seite man sieht 2 Kühe und viele Katzen und in diesem Haus drinnen ist eine Frau mit einem Beil voller Blut auf dem Tisch liegt was, ein Fetter Fleischhaufen mit Rippenknochen als man sich den Namen Untertitet der Frau ansieht steht da Verrückte ehm hmm tja da müsste ich jetzt selber nochmal nachgucken aber egal.
> 
> Geht man Weiter sieht man wieder ein Haus auf der Linken Seite geht man Rein sieht man eine Kürschner und Lederverabeitungslehrerin/en wie es eben in einem Haus ist ist dort Keine Musik nur ein paar Hintergrund geräusche doch geht man nach oben sieht man ein Paar Kinder nichts ungewöhnliches, doch die Musik schon. Meistens um Mitternacht sind sie nicht mehr da! Man weiss das ma da wohl Kaum wieder Hingeht um Kürschnern oder Ledern weiter auszubilden. Was hat es damit auf sich hier einige Fakten:
> 
> ...


Nuja, manches davon ist entweder frei erfunden oder rausgenommen worden.
Das mit dem Kaminfeuer kann ich schonmal nicht bestätigen.
Mit viel Fantasie kann man die Muster auf den Holzscheiten als Totenköpfe interpretieren, aber das ist bei jedem Feuer so und reine Fantasie.
Und die Katzenlady hat zwar ein blutiges Beil in der Hand, aber auf dem Tisch liegt nix und es wird auch die normale Musik gespielt, wenn man in ihrem Haus ist. (weil manche behaupteten, dass auch da die Gruselmusik läuft).
Einen Schrei oder "You will die!"-Spruch habe ich auf einem deutschen Server im Haus - wo die Kinder sich aufhalten - auch nicht vernommen.
Hat denn jemand in der deutschen Version etwas gehört? Wenn ja, was? *sich mal aus Langeweile dafür interessier*

Hoffe, dass daraus zu Halloween oder mit dem nächsten Patch noch mehr gemacht wird.
Bissel Grusel in WoW wäre mal was Neues.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knödelfrau (22. September 2008)

Mitzushi schrieb:


> Nuja, manches davon ist entweder frei erfunden oder rausgenommen worden.
> Das mit dem Kaminfeuer kann ich schonmal nicht bestätigen.
> Mit viel Fantasie kann man die Muster auf den Holzscheiten als Totenköpfe interpretieren, aber das ist bei jedem Feuer so und reine Fantasie.
> Und die Katzenlady hat zwar ein blutiges Beil in der Hand, aber auf dem Tisch liegt nix und es wird auch die normale Musik gespielt, wenn man in ihrem Haus ist. (weil manche behaupteten, dass auch da die Gruselmusik läuft).
> ...



Bezüglich des 'You will die'. Da ich heute morgen Zeit hatte, bin ich rein aus Interesse um 7:15 Uhr on gegangen. (Uhrzeit aus dem Video)
Um ca 7:45 & unendlichen Wartens formatierten sich die Kinder im besagten Zimmer und erstarrten. Nach einer geschätzten Minute ertönte dann ein 'Ihr werdet sterben', und ja ich habe mich ziemlich erschreckt. Naja, wollte dies nur kundtun.

:>


----------



## Kankru (22. September 2008)

Das Pentagramm ist das Symbol des Schutzes! Da hat Suki sehr wohl Recht!



> Das Pentagramm (griechisch pentágrammos: mit fünf Linien) oder Fünfstern ist ein fünfeckiger Stern, der sich ergibt, wenn die Diagonalen eines regelmäßigen Fünfecks nachgezogen werden.
> 
> Eine ebenfalls mögliche Bezeichnung für ein Pentagramm ist »Pentalpha«, da sich das Symbol auch durch fünf ineinander stehende Alphas („A“) bilden lässt. Ein von einem Kreis umschlossenes Pentagramm wird »Pentakel« genannt.
> 
> Im Volksglauben gilt es als Bannzeichen gegen das Böse. Vergleiche Goethes, Faust I, Studierzimmer, Faust zu Mephisto: „Das Pentagramma macht dir Pein?“. Im Volksglauben hinderte ein Pentagramm, auf die Türschwelle gezeichnet, böse Geister daran, sie zu überwinden. Ebenso als magisches Zeichen in Otfried Preußlers „Krabat“.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (22. September 2008)

also dieses You will die hört man ^^
gibt es auch ein Video zu hier im fred


----------



## Mitzushi (22. September 2008)

Stehe gerade wieder dort. Diesmal sind auch die Kinder da. *mal warte, bis was hör*

@Pacmaniacer
Jo, das bei Youtube waren aber amerikanische Server. Wollte wissen, wie's auf den deutschen ausschaut. Aber hat schon jemand beantwortet.


----------



## Adnuf (22. September 2008)

lol also ihr habt echt langeweile udn jemandh at ja schon geschrieben neben bsf gibts ja das dorf....... die werden wie schon bekannt nach mitternacht(oder so ) zu wehrwölfen. die WAREN aber mal elite was ich schade find das die zu non elite wurden >.<

aber das ganze thema is eig ganz interessant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die toten Hosenträger!!! XD die sidn immernoch das geilste Easteregg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mozee (22. September 2008)

naja könnte ja ürgend was sein mit denen kinder achja 666 is nicht nummer vom teufel is seine handy nummer muhahaha aber wenn das mal was wird könnt ihr sagen wir haben schon drüber diskutiert lol


----------



## Hotgoblin (22. September 2008)

Knödelfrau schrieb:


> Bezüglich des 'You will die'. Da ich heute morgen Zeit hatte, bin ich rein aus Interesse um 7:15 Uhr on gegangen. (Uhrzeit aus dem Video)
> Um ca 7:45 & unendlichen Wartens formatierten sich die Kinder im besagten Zimmer und erstarrten. Nach einer geschätzten Minute ertönte dann ein 'Ihr werdet sterben', und ja ich habe mich ziemlich erschreckt. Naja, wollte dies nur kundtun.
> 
> :>



oha das probier ich mal gleich am samstag aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und am sonntag mit englischen cilent^^


----------



## war_locker (22. September 2008)

Von WoW Europe:

"Eine Nekropole ist vor Stormwind und Undercity erschienen und schon bald wird der Angriff gegen diese Hauptstädte in ungeahnter Kraft losbrechen..."

Vor Stormwind liegt Goldshire, werd mal schaun ob's schon was vor UC gibt.


----------



## Riku182 (22. September 2008)

war_locker schrieb:


> Von WoW Europe:
> 
> "Eine Nekropole ist vor Stormwind und Undercity erschienen und schon bald wird der Angriff gegen diese Hauptstädte in ungeahnter Kraft losbrechen..."
> 
> Vor Stormwind liegt Goldshire, werd mal schaun ob's schon was vor UC gibt.



War das nicht für das Naxx Event damals?


----------



## Haloyakee (22. September 2008)

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon gesagt wurde, aber der TE schrieb, dass die Kinder in einem Davidstern stehen glaube ich oder?

Es ist ein Pentagram http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentagramm
 bzw. ein Fünfeck http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/F%C3%BCnfeck , was er wohl meint.

Ein Davidstern sieht so aus http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Davidstern ... jemand der jüdischen Glaubens und da etwas empfindlich ist wäre wohl extrem angepisst, wenn man das miteinander verwechselt :-) also hinter die Ohren schreiben.

Das mit der Melodie ist mir damals auch aufgefallen, als ich Anno 2005 mit meinem Gnomenkrieger so ziemlich überall rumlief (am Ende mit Stufe 20 durch Tausend Nadeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), ich war halt ein sehr neugieriger und anstrengender Noob. Aber mal davon abgesehen, hab ich nie von selbst das alles entdeckt, was ich so höre. Muss ich mir unbedingt mal anschauen. 


Ähm kommen die Nekropolen wieder?


----------



## Larmina (22. September 2008)

Hab hier noch was mysteriöses aus einem anderen Fred: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-Bzyq-Xag8
Mysteriöser Thread 
Das ist auch noch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (22. September 2008)

Mozee schrieb:


> naja könnte ja ürgend was sein mit denen kinder achja 666 is nicht nummer vom teufel is seine handy nummer muhahaha aber wenn das mal was wird könnt ihr sagen wir haben schon drüber diskutiert lol


Nicht Handy, Pager...


----------



## Geibscher (22. September 2008)

Mal ganz ehrlich, kann es sein, dass JEDER, ich wiederhole JEDER! Thread auf buffed.de in einer Schlacht sinnloser Beiträge endet? Is ja net so, dass ich das schlecht finden würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das ist ja wohl auch HÖCHST MISTDERIJÖS!!!!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ðarky :) (22. September 2008)

Den DAAAAAAVIDSTERN xD
Ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Pentagramm bzw einen Satansstern...aber keinen Jundenstern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knödelfrau (22. September 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> oha das probier ich mal gleich am samstag aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Joa, kann halt nicht garantieren, das irgendetwas passiert. Stand nämlich vorhin mit nem Kumpel 1 Stunde dort rum & nichts passierte. Denke einfach mal, dass das maybe nur kommt, wenn die Kids sich gerade formiert haben. ^^


----------



## Soupcasper (22. September 2008)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> Also ich muss ja sagen der ganze Fred is ja schon sehr mysterios aber nun kommt der höhepunkt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Öhmmm... was bist du denn für ne Pappnase? Freitag der 13. war eben Kassetten Zeit du Held... xD







Kendrick69 schrieb:


> Mein Gott seit ihr schlecht,das heisst "Kassette". Und das Thema ist so alt wie WoW alt ist und hier sind nun 9 Seiten. Sagt mal habt ihr kein Leben ihr armen Menschen.Ist mein erster Post hier aber ich lese schon lange hier.Das ist jetzt wirklich schon so übel hier das ich einfach mal schreiben muss.
> Lebt euer Leben WOW ist nur ein Spiel ihr Freaks.
> So das musste jetzt raus.Sorry
> 
> ...



Öhmm... Ja... ich wollte dazu eigentlich nichts sagen aber naja: Ich denke man kann schon ein echtes Leben haben und trozdem über WoW diskutieren.




Sukie schrieb:


> Rofl
> 
> 1) 666 ist nicht die Zahl Satans!! Ist doch nun auch schon laaange bekannt ....
> 
> ...



Hollywood unso...^^ Damits auch jeder versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knödelfrau (22. September 2008)

Mal ganz nebensächlich zu meinem letzten Beitrag:

A bit to the north of Goldshire there is a house with skinning and leatherworking trainers. On the second floor of this house you can sometimes meet six children forming a pattern of a pentagram, silent and unmoving. They will however ocasionally move out of the house to walk/run in a pentagram formation. They return to their house at around 7:40 in the morning, and at this time a soundfile will play something eerie, usually "You will die". Whether they make their rounds at other times of the day is unknown. Unconfirmed rumors also say they despawn at 8:00 pm.


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. September 2008)

Drumexister schrieb:


> OMG ETWAS MISTERIÖSES IN EINEM ONLINE SPIEL! *Aiman Abdalla anruf* Hey Aiman ich hab hier nen Fall für dich, eienn fall für GALILEO MISTERY!



Auja!

"Was machen diese Kinder da?
Was hat es mit den Köpfen auf sich?
Finden hier satanische Rituale statt?
..Und was haben die Templer damit zu tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "


----------



## Larmina (22. September 2008)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Auja!
> 
> "Was machen diese Kinder da?
> Was hat es mit den Köpfen auf sich?
> ...


Du hast die Illuminaten vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ?!?! (22. September 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich, kann es sein, dass JEDER, ich wiederhole JEDER! Thread auf buffed.de in einer Schlacht sinnloser Beiträge endet? Is ja net so, dass ich das schlecht finden würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hihi... Rofl. Hat was


----------



## Mozee (22. September 2008)

Hier kann uns Galileo Mistery net helfen auch nicht akte x wir brauchen csi miami die den fall der toten aber ürgend wie nicht toten kinder anschaut daa daa daaaa


----------



## blackhexers (22. September 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Ich setzt da noch einen drauf:
> 
> Diese Kinder wurden erstmals am 06.06.2006 "entdeckt"..
> 
> http://wowforum.gamona.de/world-warcraft-1...-wow-83341.html




Wie man solche threads nur finden kann^^ Naja finde das jetz nicht sooo misterioös!


----------



## Healguard (22. September 2008)

Mozee schrieb:


> Hier kann uns Galileo Mistery net helfen auch nicht akte x wir brauchen csi miami die den fall der toten aber ürgend wie nicht toten kinder anschaut daa daa daaaa


Nee, Lenßen & Partner.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mN821xkaiGI...feature=related
Man beachte vor allem das Ende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mozee (22. September 2008)

lol haha


----------



## Kr4ZoR (22. September 2008)

vllt. will uns blizzard auch unterschwellig zu satanisten machn... und letztens noch dieser amerikanische geheimdienst der meinte wow wär nen terrorcamp oder sowas xD gut dass ich zu war gewechselt bin...


----------



## HeadCrab (22. September 2008)

CommanderCman schrieb:


> Wenn man von Nordshire runtergeht sieht man ein kleines Häuschen auf der Rechten seite man sieht 2 Kühe und viele Katzen und in diesem Haus drinnen ist eine Frau mit einem Beil voller Blut auf dem Tisch liegt was, ein Fetter Fleischhaufen mit Rippenknochen als man sich den Namen Untertitet der Frau ansieht steht da Verrückte ehm hmm tja da müsste ich jetzt selber nochmal nachgucken aber egal.
> 
> Geht man Weiter sieht man wieder ein Haus auf der Linken Seite geht man Rein sieht man eine Kürschner und Lederverabeitungslehrerin/en wie es eben in einem Haus ist ist dort Keine Musik nur ein paar Hintergrund geräusche doch geht man nach oben sieht man ein Paar Kinder nichts ungewöhnliches, doch die Musik schon. Meistens um Mitternacht sind sie nicht mehr da! Man weiss das ma da wohl Kaum wieder Hingeht um Kürschnern oder Ledern weiter auszubilden. Was hat es damit auf sich hier einige Fakten:
> 
> ...


mmmhhhh gut kombieniert Sherlock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die Kinder gibts schon sehr lange also nichts neues für mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalisan (22. September 2008)

Hm was das wohl zu bedeuten hat? ^^


----------



## derwaynez (22. September 2008)

Ich finds i-wie lustig dass die sowas ins game einbauen


----------



## Kleiderschrank (22. September 2008)

Xall13 schrieb:


> glaub du zockst zu viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich geb dir recht XD


----------



## Fumacilla (22. September 2008)

Grimmbarth schrieb:


> Also fassen wir nochmal zusammen:
> -6 stumme Kinder .....
> 
> ...40 geteilt durch die anzahl der Kinder ( 6 )
> ...




ja copy and paste ftw =)

ich finde eastereggs toll.. ich schau es mir die nacht mal an =)


----------



## Mozee (22. September 2008)

odr man gibt nen gm die acc name von den kinder und dann untersuchen sie ob da was faul ist lol


----------



## Firé_Loki (22. September 2008)

find ich irgendwie spannend D   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mozee (22. September 2008)

wird hier nicht mehr diskutiert hat galileo mistery denn fall erledigt odr was


----------



## Ikku (22. September 2008)

Erinnert mich daran, dass ich da ja auch mal nachgucken wollte.
Hab schon länger davon gehört, aber mir noch nie wirklich die Zeit dafür genommen. Wenn ich mal mit nem Twink dort unterwegs war, war natürlich grad in dem Moment kein einziges Kind zu sehen, geschweige denn Geräusche zu hören.


Und was sagt Galileo jetzt dazu? :x


----------



## Mozee (22. September 2008)

aiman abdalla odr wie imemr der heisst sagt die kinder waren von einem bann bessesen und müssten eliminiert werden von terminator ok komisches ende


----------



## Pacmaniacer (22. September 2008)

also ich reise nun mal mit meinem Tauren Druiden nach GH und gucke mir das an und ob ich sie angreifen kann^^

das ergebniss kommt ins edit

Edith: Keine kinder da -.-


----------



## Jeffy (22. September 2008)

Xall13 schrieb:


> glaub du zockst zu viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber echt man sowas wie totenköpfe im feuer, ich seh sowas natuerlich wenn ich es will... guck ma aus deim fenster, da tanzen 5 rosa elephanten lambada, kein scherz ey!

so far


----------



## Buffalosoldier (22. September 2008)

Ich finds superlustig xDD
Ich meine da kann man sich aber auch (wie hier geschehen) sch****e rein interpretieren
Aber grad das macht es lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Macht mal weiter so^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (23. September 2008)

Mozee schrieb:


> Hier kann uns Galileo Mistery net helfen auch nicht akte x wir brauchen csi miami die den fall der toten aber ürgend wie nicht toten kinder anschaut daa daa daaaa



nein nur die nsa kann uns dabei helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CommanderCman (25. September 2008)

Schon Intressant die Kinderl^^

Und die ganzen Theorien hier von anderen Spielern auch^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (27. September 2008)

ein NPC sagt dass er eine seltsame maske im kristallsee (crystallake!!!!!) gefunden hat eine anspielung auf freitag der 13.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (27. September 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...;hl=easter+eggs


----------



## Huntermoon (27. September 2008)

Das ist ganz klar ein Fall für:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmels (28. September 2008)

dann ma zur lösung es soll aus dem film dorf der verdammten sein
und ma steg wer angeblich ein bekanter aus freitag der 13


----------



## Seit Jahren in Deutschland (28. September 2008)

Würde ich gerne mal sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frink (28. September 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Nee, Lenßen & Partner.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mN821xkaiGI...feature=related
> Man beachte vor allem das Ende
> 
> ...


Einfach Hammer diese Oma. Gangster der Welt nehmt euch in acht und überlegt es euch zweimal wenn ihr alte Damen entführen wollt !!
Sowas müsste Blizz auch mal implementiern, is ne super story xD


----------



## Mab773 (28. September 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Nee, Lenßen & Partner.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mN821xkaiGI...feature=related
> Man beachte vor allem das Ende
> 
> ...


oh 
mein
gott
ich lag lachend auf dem boden...ahahhahahhahhahaha so hammer geil! ^^


----------



## Taksoa (28. September 2008)

Ich hab mir, nachdem ich daon Wind bekommen hab, des mal angeschaut.
Mit meinem Freund haben wir n Ally *kotz* erstellt, wei uns das interessiert hat.

Ein paar Sachen haben wir auch entdeckt.

1. Die Kinder waren in diesem Gebäude.

2. Die 6 leeren Gräber gibt es.

3. Die uheimliche Musik auch.


Das wars aber auch. Mehr haben wir nicht entdeckt.


Ich bin mal gespannt, weswegen des ist.
Ob es wirklich bald dafür ein Event gibt.

Ich persönlich fände es klasse.



Und das es sowas überhaupt in WoW zu entdecken gibt, finde ich auch super.
Dann wird´s einem nie langweilig^^


----------



## Curentix (28. September 2008)

"Misteryiösen", rofl...


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (28. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Was ich auch toll find ist der Altar für den gestorbenen Entwickler von WoW im Brachland



was? wo ist der den? noch nie davon gehört


----------



## Boddakiller (28. September 2008)

CommanderCman schrieb:


> Wenn man von Nordshire runtergeht sieht man ein kleines Häuschen auf der Rechten seite man sieht 2 Kühe und viele Katzen und in diesem Haus drinnen ist eine Frau mit einem Beil voller Blut auf dem Tisch liegt was, ein Fetter Fleischhaufen mit Rippenknochen als man sich den Namen Untertitet der Frau ansieht steht da Verrückte ehm hmm tja da müsste ich jetzt selber nochmal nachgucken aber egal.
> 
> Geht man Weiter sieht man wieder ein Haus auf der Linken Seite geht man Rein sieht man eine Kürschner und Lederverabeitungslehrerin/en wie es eben in einem Haus ist ist dort Keine Musik nur ein paar Hintergrund geräusche doch geht man nach oben sieht man ein Paar Kinder nichts ungewöhnliches, doch die Musik schon. Meistens um Mitternacht sind sie nicht mehr da! Man weiss das ma da wohl Kaum wieder Hingeht um Kürschnern oder Ledern weiter auszubilden. Was hat es damit auf sich hier einige Fakten:
> 
> ...




18?!


----------



## S.A. (28. September 2008)

Ich finds irgendwie interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und auch gruselig xD
Das liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich auch an Geister glaub *rooofl*


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (28. September 2008)

Haloyakee schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es schon gesagt wurde, aber der TE schrieb, dass die Kinder in einem Davidstern stehen glaube ich oder?
> 
> Es ist ein Pentagram http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentagramm
> bzw. ein Fünfeck http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/F%C3%BCnfeck , was er wohl meint.
> ...



...
die kinder LAUFEN in einem PENTAGRAMM
und STEHEN IMUS als DAVIDSTERN im video

das hat alles schon seien richtigkeit


----------



## Malarki@buffed (28. September 2008)

Echt coole Sache.
Das finde ich noch so super an der Alten Welt, da gibts noch Dinge die richtig Stimmung machen.
BC ist zwar auch voller Eastereggs aber die sind lange nicht so Fantasievoll stimmig oder gruselig
wie die EEgs aus Azeroth. Deshalb freu ich mich so auf Wotlk, in Northrend passt das bestimmt wieder allles besser!


----------



## Mozee (28. September 2008)

bin selbe rjetzt dort grad jetzt wow lol und die sind so gross wie meine gnomin alles was ich sehen konnte


----------



## Mozee (28. September 2008)

als ich jetzt wieder in wow rein bin waren sie weg wow unheimlich


----------



## Blumentau (28. September 2008)

also ich war letztens mal da.

ergebnis:
Keine totenköpfe im feuer.
keine schaurige musik
und die kinder standne nicht mal annhähernd in der form eines pentagrams.

ergo:
Ein weiteres gerucht was durch zufall entstanden ist


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (28. September 2008)

ich war da und plötzlich hat es in meinem zimmer so komisch gerochen

fazit:
keine bohnen mehr essen xD

ein pentagramm hat nicht immer was böses zu bedeuten im gegenteil richtig herrum soll es böses abwehren.
vieleicht sind die kinder ja das gute und der rest von goldhain das böse? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vikki (28. September 2008)

Fleischy schrieb:


> ein pentagramm hat nicht immer was böses zu bedeuten im gegenteil richtig herrum soll es böses abwehren.
> vieleicht sind die kinder ja das gute und der rest von goldhain das böse?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Böse abzuwehren hat dann aber nicht ganz geklappt. In Goldhain und Umgebung lungern immer noch Allianzler rum


----------



## Biggus (29. September 2008)

Vikki schrieb:


> Das Böse abzuwehren hat dann aber nicht ganz geklappt. In Goldhain und Umgebung lungern immer noch Allianzler rum







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miný (29. September 2008)

HaHa^^ Danke für meinen Namen ..

Naya wie er schon sagt ..

- Die Frau bei den Katzen (wenn du aus Nordshire kommst rechts das Haus) hat ein blutverschmiertes Hackbeil in der Hand

- Die Kinder waren nun nicht da , aber die Totenköpfe konnte man sehen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (29. September 2008)

Miný schrieb:


> HaHa^^ Danke für meinen Namen ..
> 
> Naya wie er schon sagt ..
> 
> ...



das grenzt ja an nen horror film xD


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (29. September 2008)

Vikki schrieb:


> Das Böse abzuwehren hat dann aber nicht ganz geklappt. In Goldhain und Umgebung lungern immer noch Allianzler rum



das war fast lustig. aber eben nur fast -_-

versuch es das nächstemal mit chuck norris und hogger witzen


----------



## Gilriad (29. September 2008)

Hm ich hab mir das vor einem halben Jahr ca. mal angesehen.

Die Kinder sind sowas um 7:35 in das Haus, oben in dem Raum habe ich auf die gewartet. Als die Kinder sich dann alle aufgestellt haben kam auch schon die Stimme mit "Ihr werdet alle sterben". 
Auch wenns doof klingt, ich hab Gänsehaut bekommen hihi.
Manchmal hört man übrigens auch nur ne Banshee schreien anstatt der Stimme.

Gil


----------



## Natsumee (29. September 2008)

interessant das du sowas gefunden hast lol^^

also ich habe so was nie bemerkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taksoa (29. September 2008)

Ich habe eben mal einen GM angeschrieben, was des mit den Kindern auf sich hat.Und habe auch gefragt, weil es ja einige hier schreiben, ob das was mit "Satanismus" zu tun hat...

Als Antwort bekam ich, das es sicherlich nicht der Sinn von Blizzard ist, iwas mit Satanismus einzubauen^^

Dann habe ich auch gefragt, ob des vll mit einem demnächst kommenden Event zu tun hat...

Und da kam diese Antwort...."Er kann es nicht verneinen oder bejaen....Ich solle mich einfach überraschen lassen"

Das klingt doch gut, oder net?

Wenn es was mit einem Event zu tun hat, dann freu ich mich da drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Taksoa


----------



## essey (29. September 2008)

Vielleicht hats etwas mit den Schlotternächten zu tun... Wäre doch ein guter Ansatz für eine Questreihe.


----------



## Taksoa (29. September 2008)

essey schrieb:


> Vielleicht hats etwas mit den Schlotternächten zu tun... Wäre doch ein guter Ansatz für eine Questreihe.




Das wäre ja mal ne Idee....Klingt gut^^


----------



## Smoleface (29. September 2008)

War mal um 7:44 in dem Haus, weil es geheissen hat es kommt eine Stimme die sagt "Ihr stirbt alle". 

Tja die Kinder kaman um 7:42. Ein hässliches Kind fasste den Boden an und tat so als würde er Blut auf seinen Händen erkennen, ABER DA WAR KEIN BLUT! 1 Minute später hörte man eine Banshee sterben. Und ein Mädchen zeigte dann auf das Bett. Danach "bemerkten" sie alle was, (sowie wenn die NPCs einen im Stealth vermuten), dann kam das was mich am meisten gruselte, nähmlich eine männdliche dunkle Stimmte die gesagt hat "You will die" ! ! ! ! !.

Schau mal am nächjsten MORGEN dort vorbei. Es ist wahr, am besten einen unsichtbarkeitstrank mitnehmen, evt sieht man dann was, habs noch nicht versucht.


----------



## Fuuton (9. August 2009)

Es ist jetzt 5:54, bin auf dem Server Durotan, die Kinder sind weg, weder in SW bzw vor oder in Nordshire oder umgebung...langsam wundert mich das, bin einmal in der Woche dort und gucke ob sie da sind..sind sie immer..komisch...


----------



## Crackmack (9. August 2009)

Ich weiss ja nich aber der Thread is fast n Jahr alt ._.
ich glaube nicht das das noch wen interessiert


----------



## Fuuton (9. August 2009)

Probieren kann mans ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

7:12, kinder kamen aus dem nix vor SW

7:48, gehe ins bett, die kinder sind im Haus, der Geist hat sich auch gemeldet..also is das so wie immer..schade..:<


----------



## Soladra (9. August 2009)

Hmmm..muss ich mir wohl mal nen Wecker stellen


----------



## baumthekaito (9. August 2009)

Ein neuer fall fürs galilieo mysterie team :O


----------



## abc666 (9. August 2009)

Is schon sehr gruselig iwie ^^


----------



## HappyChaos (9. August 2009)

Xall13 schrieb:


> glaub du zockst zu viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ihm ist einfach nur langweilig.^^


----------



## Dreet (9. August 2009)

> Hier kann uns Galileo Mistery net helfen auch nicht akte x wir brauchen csi miami die den fall der toten aber ürgend wie nicht toten kinder anschaut daa daa daaaa



Ne da gibts nur eins unzwar : Ghostwhisperer^^


----------



## anorianna (9. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke, Cpt. Picard wird Aiman Abdallah sofort informieren...


----------



## Lydell (9. August 2009)

Hmm also in Sturmwind selbst gibts doch auch so ein seltsames Gebäude,
Dort ist glaub ich der Hexenlehrer(?) jedenfalls im Mystikerviertel.

Das Haus besteht aus einer lehren Taverne,
Geht man den Weg in de Keller findet man einige Personen die im Kreis um ein Feuer stehen,
Der Raum ist seltsam beleuchtet, von dem Raum führt noch ein Weg, eine Ebene tiefer in einer Art Gruft, einiger Gänge aber keine NSC`s.

Vielleicht weiss wer was ich meine?

Bin zufällig drauf gestoßen als ich mit nem Freund und unseren Schurken in SW spazieren ging.


----------



## baumthekaito (9. August 2009)

Lydell schrieb:


> Hmm also in Sturmwind selbst gibts doch auch so ein seltsames Gebäude,
> Dort ist glaub ich der Hexenlehrer(?) jedenfalls im Mystikerviertel.
> 
> Das Haus besteht aus einer lehren Taverne,
> ...




ja da die die um das feuer stehn sind alle warlock trainer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ---D.A.--- (9. August 2009)

Mensch Leude lasst die "Leiche" ruhen...


----------



## Rhaskhur (9. August 2009)

Massenhisterie!


----------



## Faei (9. August 2009)

es ist kein david stern sondern ein pentagram


----------



## schmetti (9. August 2009)

Und wie immer macht Blizz es möglich...
Wunder über Wunder , da kann man sich nur Wundern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

